# Hmmmm...



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought about leaving my husband many times now...
But something always makes me stop...
Then of course, something comes up later to make me want to leave.

It was HIS house to begin with, so he always tells me if I'm not happy, I can be the one to take off... But the only place I could go with my daughter is back to my mom's house, and she's old and unhealthy, and I'd feel guilty if I didn't chip in finacially to her, but that means getting a job, and leaving the baby for my mom to take care of...But again, she's old and unhealthy.
And...Everything of clothing and toys and creature comforts is HERE, in this house... Not at my mom's...
And I'm concerned about if I moved back into her house...She's got a lot of moulds, which isn't good for my allergies and asthma, and I'm SURE would not be good for the baby (14 months old).

The only thing I could think of is to get a lawyer to fight for ME to stay in this house. Would that work? :scratchhead:
(Then again, I'd feel guilty making my husband keep payments on this house if he was staying elsewhere)


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

my personal point, but its his house. but have you made any contributions. --- maybe he could pay you of. 
my brother and his ex have 3 children together. and yes i might be biased here. but she never paid n e thing. he pays the mortgage. 
yet she wanted a piece of the pie. 
it did not work, my brother fought back. he kept the house.
as for my house, its both my hubbys and mine. we have both made equal payments. so we split it right down the middle, if we split.


----------

